
Ask HN: How Much Software Do You Build Before Attempting to Sell It? (B2B) - mrShiningWizard
As B2B SaaS founders, how much product have you actually developed, before trying to secure B2B commitments from potential customers?
======
dmarlow
Always be selling. You'll know when customers start paying or don't.

The big thing to watch out for is becoming a custom development shop for your
first, or largest, client's. Because they helped "make" you, you'll feel
loyalty towards them. They can certainly help solidify you product, but make
sure what you build can be used by all clients.

------
thedevindevops
You just need the core of what your product does, it doesn't need polish.
Minimum Viable Product is the term you're looking for, just build it modular
so you can customise it for different clients.

------
bwb
Very good q, I am curious too.

